# Big 3 Big Fish Galveston Tournament 10/27



## EAGLE1001 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Less than 3 weeks away folks!* The Texas Coast finest saltwater tournament is coming soon from John Eagle Honda and hosted at Harborwalk Marina off of West Galveston Bay. October 27, 2007--- www.big3fishing.com
There were a few questions about location. Here is the exact location straight from the website: www.harborwalk.cc
The Harborwalk Marina is located right next to Buoy Marker #59 on the Intracoastal Waterway.
The coordinates are:
*N29° 17' 06" W94° 57' 28"*

The coordinates for the entrance to the Marina:
*N29° 17' 21" W94° 57' 31" *

Harborwalk has 2 channels...the main marina channel and the secondary channel. The secondary channel will not get you to the marina so enter the larger main entrance at Buoy Marker #59. There is a Harborwalk sign and usually a live bait flag flying high at the entrance.

A few more fun reminders on what is fast becoming the Texas premier saltwater tournament! 
1. We are giving away $4200.00 cash every hour for 8 hours. $1000 every hour for the biggest trout, redfish and flounder. $300 for second place of each category of fish every hour and $100 for third place for each category of fish every hour. $33,600.00 in cash total if my calculations are correct. And we have nice prize packages coming for 2nd and 3rd prizes each hour as well so the value is going up by the day! (Big sponsors are calling us daily offering products so stay tuned and dont miss this one)
2. Every 1st place fish (3 each hour) is entered into the grand prize drawings (Well, actually the fisherperson who catches the big fish of the hour is entered....the fish is swimming in the tanks hopefully getting ready for release) which means you have a 1 in 24 chance, 1 in 23 chance, 1 in 22 chance and so on to win the following:
*GRAND PRIZE: 2007 HONDA RIDGELINE PICKUP*
*FIRST PRIZE: DARGEL SKOUT W/50HP HONDA ENGINE*
*SECOND PRIZE: HONDA ATV*
*THIRD PRIZE: HONDA LIGHTWEIGHT PORTABLE GENERATOR*
*The truck, boat, atv and generator are now ready for you to see at JOHN EAGLE HONDA 18787 NORTHWEST FWY, HOUSTON--HIGHWAY 290 (NORTHWEST FWY) AND WEST ROAD. 281-955-6666. COME SEE THEM TODAY!*​
The odds are awesome! The biggest fish of the day doesn't put you out of the running like most tournaments! It's each hour!! Cool huh?
3. Everyone really is a winner with every entry receiving a $100 value salt rod from American Rodsmiths, a fish-n-hunt fishing shirt and lures, baits, and whatever else we get from our fabulous sponsors, a free BBQ plate and beer and even a great band at the end of the final hour weigh in. What a great party it will be at the end as we see many of you driving off with big $$$$, a truck, a boat, an ATV and a generator plus tons of cool other stuff. 
4. The big prizes are donated by John Eagle Honda/Honda of Houston and Honda marine. www.johneaglehonda.com www.honda-marine.com so net proceeds grow with each entry to benefit Kids Unlimited www.kidsunlimited.org Yes, 100% of the net proceeds go to this great foundation for the kids.

Now a couple of quick facts:
-----Nearly everyone can enter...see the rules on the website. You do not need a boat. Kayak, wade, fish from dock, surf fish, pier fish....Just Fish! You dont need to be a pro to win an hour in this tournament....Thats why there are 24 winners during the hourly cash portions. Come join the fun!
-----Dont launch at Harborwalk...launch near your favorite fishing spot anywhere on the coast....There are virtually no coastal boundaries if you want to make a run. Harborwalk has only 2 launches and the traffic near the staging area will be a nightmare. Now, if you want to catch a fish then run to Harborwalk via car or truck thats ok.....you can drive through the staging area, register your catch and if you are finished fishing for the day you can park in the designated area which will be the main concrete road coming into Harborwalk. A half dozen shuttles will run you into the staging/tent area. Remember this is a live release tournament---a dead fish will cost you ounces but it still qualifies. There is virtually no way to keep all the fish alive but every attempt needs to be made......
-----Check out the rest of the rules on the website www.big3fishing.com
-----Help us pass the word! We are going to put FUN back into tournament fishing----this will be a very well run tournament with help from our many committee members, TPW Game Wardens, sponsors and more.
-----VOLUNTEERS--Yes, we need a bunch of you! email Adam from the website or [email protected] if you wish to volunteer...

*Give me some input on this post! If you have entered, maybe seen some of the prizes...anything you want to say!!!*

*Lastly...feel free to contact us....we thank you for considering our tournament as the Kids Unlimited Foundation is very close to our hearts at John Eagle Honda. Lets have a great day of fishing and fun! Thanks in advance from all of us!*​


----------



## EAGLE1001 (Jul 23, 2006)

Its less than a week away! Doug Pike will be broadcasting his show live the morning of the tournament, October 27th from 7a to 10a at Harborwalk Marina on 790AM . Come meet Doug and enjoy the tournament. 
Register this week! Lots of giveaways and a great party happening after the tourney. You are welcome to come watch the hourly weigh in's throughout the day!
See you Saturday!
email with any questions: [email protected]


----------

